# [Sammelthread] The Secret World



## kaepernickus (19. Juni 2012)

*Sammelthread*

*The Secret World*
*Dark Days Are Coming*​
*Release: 03. Juli 2012*

*Entwickler:* Funcom (The Longest Journey, Dreamfall, Anarchy Online, Age Of Conan)
*Publisher:* Electronic Arts (nur der Retail-Verkauf wird über das "EA Partners"-Programm abgewickelt, Origin wird *NICHT* genutzt)


*GDC 2011 Trailer*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMnJD7Dt1GY

*"Alles ist wahr" Trailer*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OymMalX8VYM

*GDC 2012 (behind closed doors) Presentation, Gameplay*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBSUgKbKaWs

*weitere Videos hier:* The Secret World | Videos
*Screenshots:* The Secret World | Screenshots


*Um was es geht*

"The Secret World" ist ein MMORPG vom norwegischen Entwicklerstudio Funcom. Das Spiel benutzt die Dreamworld Engine.

Das Spiel handelt von der heutigen modernen Zeit und lässt den Spieler eintauchen in eine Welt voller Mythen, Sagen und Legenden. Denn all diese Dinge sind wahr und so erforscht man diese Dinge bzw. bekämpft deren Auswüchse (in Form von Monstern) rund um Globus. Man bereist sowohl Städte (New York, London, Seoul, ...) als auch Landstriche (New England, ägyptische Wüste, Regenwälder, verschneite Gebirge)


*Geheimgesellschaften (Fraktionen)*

Man hat die Wahl zwischen drei Geheimgesellschaften (Illuminaten, Drachen, Templern), welche miteinander gegen die dunkle Bedrohung durch Mythen, Märchen und Monster kämpfen, aber auch untereinander um Macht und Einfluss ringen.
So steigt man in der Hierarchie seiner Geheimgesellschaft auf, bekommt neue Kräfte, Kleidung und Waffen, während Mysterien ergründet und allerlei Minster und Fabelwesen verprügelt. 
In PvP-Konflikten (hier kämpfen die Fraktionen gegeneinander) geht es um die Kontrolle über legendäre Orte wie Stonehenge oder Eldorado.
Zuletzt gibt es noch Dauerkriegszonen, in denen über hundert Spieler in großen Schlachten kämpfen.


*Keine Klassen, keine Levels*

Gesammelte Erfahrungspunkte (Charakter-Fähigkeitspunkte und "Anima"-Punkte) werden investiert um Fähigkeiten freizuschalten. Dabei gibt es keine Restriktionen durch Klassen oder Levels, der Spieler hat die Wahl zwischen über 500 Fähigkeiten und kann sich so spezialisieren oder zum Multitalent entwickeln.

_bekannte mögliche Schwerpunkte:_

Nahkampf:
- Schwert
- Fäuste
- Hammer (Schaden, Defensive und provozierende Fähigkeiten)

Fernkampf:
- Pistolen
- Sturmgewehre (Schaden, Leech- und Heilfähigkeiten)
- Schrotflinten (mehrere Feinde gleichzeitig treffen)

Magie:
- Blutmagie (Heilungs- & Schaden-über-Zeit-Fähigkeiten)
- Chaosmagie (Schwächungs- & Schadenszauber)
- Elementarmagie (viel Einzelschaden & Gebietsschaden)

Mann kann immer nur 2 der oben genannten gleichzeitig benutzen, so kann z.B. ein Nahkämpfer mit einer Kombination aus Schwert und Blutmagie im Nahkampf stark sein, aber auch aus der Entfernung angreifen oder heilen.
Es gibt auch Kombopunkte, wobei eine der beiden Waffen durch den Einsatz der anderen verstärkt wird

Für Einsteiger wird es auch vorgefertigte Decks geben, um die Komplexität zu verringern.


Kleidung wird keinen Einfluss auf die Stärke des Charakters haben. Diese wird durch Waffen und Chakras (Talismane) bestimmt.


*Quests in "The Secret World"*

_- Action Quests:_
Man überwältigt eine bestimmte Anzahl von Gegnern oder schaltet besondere Feinde aus.
_- Sabotage Quests:_
Hier ist oft Schnelligkeit und Geschicklichkeit gefragt, indem man Laserstrahlen, Fallen oder Kameras ausschaltet/umgeht oder z.B. Computer hackt.
_- Recherche Quests:_
Diese Quests bestehen aus Rätseln, welche auch mal Internet-Recherchen erfordern. 
_- Story Quests:_
Diese Quests sind permanent und können nicht entfernt werden. Diese Quests treiben die Story voran und bringen Hintergrundwissen über die Vorfälle in der Welt.
_- Instanz Quests:_
Diese Missionen führen in Instanzen.



*Links*

offizielle Homepage: The Secret World
Information- bzw. Link-Sammlung (englisch): Link Collection
Fan-Site: CGN: The Secret World
TSW-Wiki: The Secret World Wiki


----------



## Freak2011 (20. Juni 2012)

Ich war total enttäuscht von solch einem verbuggten Mist!! Bekams nicht mal gestartet weil der Patch nicht aufhörte zu Laden -.-


----------



## Predi (20. Juni 2012)

Sieht nett aus aber zwei Dinge schrecken mich von Secret World ab.
- EA
- Gameplay

Ansonsten bestimmt kein schlechtes Spiel.

lg Predi


----------



## kaepernickus (20. Juni 2012)

Predi schrieb:


> Sieht nett aus aber zwei Dinge schrecken mich von Secret World ab.
> - EA
> - Gameplay


 
Wie im Startpost geschrieben wickelt EA * nur den Retail-Vertrieb* über sein "EA Partners"-Programm ab. Also so wie sie eben auch z.B. Valve-Titel im Retail-Bereich publishen, aber keinen Einfluss auf Entwickler oder Spiel haben.
Die gesamte Infrastruktur (Server, Client, Patcher, ...) kommt von Funcom.

Zum Gameplay, ist halt Geschmackssache ob man MMOs mag.


----------



## kaepernickus (22. Juni 2012)

Ich war vom dritten Beta-WE hellauf begeistert. Grafik, Atmosphäre, Quest-Design alles auf sehr hohem Niveau. Das lässt auf ein großartiges MMORPG hoffen.
Auf alle Fälle mein erstes MMO für das ich zahlen werde. Bisher bin ich nie über gratis Test-Phasen bzw F2P hinausgekommen, da mir noch keines so zugesagt hat, dass ich auch dafür bezahlen würde.


*Heute steht nun (ab 18:00) das vierte und letzte Beta-Wochenende an. Zusätzlich zu den Inhalten der bisherigen Beta-WEs wird diesmal auch ein erste Blick auf PvP geboten.*
Folgende Dinge werden somit in der Beta enthalten sein:
- gekürzte Intro-Fassungen für alle drei Fraktionen
- eingeschränkter Charakter-Erstellung
- das Startgebiet Kingsmouth und Savage Coast mit eingeschränkten Quests (einige allgemeine Quests nicht enthalten, sowie keinerlei Fraktions-Quests (Quests nur für Illuminati, Drachen oder Templar))
- auch in Sachen Sound und Animationen können noch Platzhalter vorhanden sein

*Ich habe übrigens einen Invite für die vierte Beta (inkl. PvP). Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst. *
Key: *N6J4QLVLMTHE26DANFAT*


----------



## kaepernickus (29. Juni 2012)

Heute Abend um 18:00 (MEZ) startet der "Early Access" für alle Vorbesteller und Lifetime-Abonnenten (Grand Master Pack).
Hochoffizieller Start ist dann am kommenden Dienstag (03. Juli). Man sieht sich im Spiel.


----------



## Kel (1. Juli 2012)

Ich finde nichts konkretes über das Kampfsystem, auf Gameplayvideos sieht es nach dem üblichen langweiligen miesen 0815-Autoanvisiermüll á la WoW aus ..... oder lieg ich da falsch?

/e Ja, scheint der gleiche Dreck zu sein, mit der Maus Gegner anvisieren und Tasten drücken, hurra ... damit ist das Spiel für mich gestorben, mit Hellgate:London-System würd ichs direkt holen.


----------



## kaepernickus (1. Juli 2012)

Kel schrieb:


> ... üblichen langweiligen miesen 0815-Autoanvisiermüll ...scheint der gleiche Dreck zu sein



Nur weil dir etwas nicht gefällt ist es nicht gleich schlecht, wenn du Shooter/Action-RPG spielen willst, dann spiel sowas.

Anvisieren mit der Maus (Shooter-Style) gibt es natürlich nicht (ist auch ein MMO). Man muss aber immer in Bewegung sein, denn wenn der Gegner in den Rücken läuft kann man ihn nicht treffen und man folgt dem anvisierten Gegner nicht automatisch. Man muss ihn immer in Reichweite und VOR der Flinte haben. 
Mit "Klavierspielen" kommt man mit den Angriffen nicht weit. Da sich die sowohl die aktiven Angriffe untereinander beeinflussen können, als auch die passiven Fähigkeiten sorgfältig gewählt sein sollten um Synergien zu nutzen ist es wichtig wann man welche Attacke einsetzt.

Das Kampfsystem ist auf jeden Fall wesentlich komplexer und dynamischer als es in vielen Videos (die größtenteils noch aus frühen Beta-Phasen stammen) rüberkommt.


Der Start des Early Access war ausgezeichnet, keine Serverausfälle, keine Lags, Login-Probleme oder Bugs. Kein Vergleich zum AoC-Launch damals.


----------



## Kel (1. Juli 2012)

kaepernickus schrieb:


> Nur weil dir etwas nicht gefällt ist es nicht gleich schlecht


Natürlich ist es dann schlecht für mich (eine Person kann nur ihre persönliche Meinung sagen und nie für die Allgemeinheit sprechen).



kaepernickus schrieb:


> wenn du Shooter/Action-RPG spielen willst, dann spiel sowas.


Warum sollte ich auf den MMO-Anteil verzichten müssen?
TERA & Hellgate:Global/London zeigen doch was möglich ist .



kaepernickus schrieb:


> Anvisieren mit der Maus (Shooter-Style) gibt es natürlich nicht (ist auch ein MMO)..


Dann solltest du mal über den Tellerrand rausblicken, so erscheint die Aussage ziemlich lächerlich, tut mir leid .


----------



## Robonator (1. Juli 2012)

> Anvisieren mit der Maus (Shooter-Style) gibt es natürlich nicht (ist auch ein MMO).



Kennst du eigentlich schon das Genre MMOFPS?



> TERA & Hellgate:Global/London zeigen doch was möglich ist .


Nicht zu vergessen Vindictus und C9 und bald wohl auch Blade & Soul


----------



## kaepernickus (1. Juli 2012)

Natürlich kenne ich MMOFPS also kommt mir nicht mit Tellerrand, lächerlich und so. The Secret World war seit über 5 Jahren als MMORPG mit eben diesem Kampfsystem angekündigt.

Dann herzugehen und sagen aber ich hätte gern ein MMOFPS hat kaum Sinn. Das hat was von einem trotzigen Kind.


----------



## Kel (1. Juli 2012)

kaepernickus schrieb:


> also kommt mir nicht mit Tellerrand, lächerlich und so


Wenn du MMOFPS kennst wieso schreibst du dann dass ich Shooter spielen soll wenn ich ein MMO mit FPS spielen will? 



kaepernickus schrieb:


> The Secret World war seit über 5 Jahren als MMORPG mit eben diesem Kampfsystem angekündigt.


Kann ja sein, ich kannte es bis dahin nicht bzw. vielleicht hin und wieder den Namen gelesen und das wars.



kaepernickus schrieb:


> Dann herzugehen und sagen aber ich hätte gern ein MMOFPS hat kaum Sinn. Das hat was von einem trotzigen Kind.


Ich habe erst gefragt welches Kampfsystem TSW hat weil das aus Gameplayvideos nicht direkt ersichtlich wurde und als dann klar war dass es der gleiche langweilige Kram ist wie bei fast jedem MMO auch hab ich meine Meinung dazu geäußert. Jetzt sich ja nicht umsonst Diskussionsforum .

Ich würde sofort Geld auf den Tisch legen für ein vernünftiges MMOFPS, das Skillsystem in TSW bietet sich ja sowas von dafür an. Hätte sich dafür angeboten besser gesagt.


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (3. Juli 2012)

Nun nicht jeder hat die gleichen Vorstellungen, Wünsche etc oder auch Geschmack was auch ok ist! Wenn ich bezüglich persönlichen Geschmack u Eindruck auf ein spiel bezogenen Kommentar abgeben würde, wäre ich wahrscheinlich zu 99.9% am rumsabbeln u aufregen über dies u das in einem Spiel. Bis dato kam kein Spiel raus was meine bedürfnisse in jeglicher Hinsicht in einem Spiel überzeugen bzw gar befriedigen konnte, ABER wenn ich ein Spiel selber auf meine Wünsche etc hin programmieren könnte, würde es zu 100% auch nicht jedem Zusagen!!!

Dennoch nehme ich mir nicht das recht raus, andere meinen Geschmack etc aufzuzwingen oder zu behaupten das ein Spiel einfach nur Müll ist nur weil es mir nicht zusagt.... Mir gefällt tsw u trifft auch zu 99.9% meinen Geschmack!!! Dafür haben teilweise von Vorposten genannte spiele nichts bei mir an jeglicher Form der Begeisterung auslösen können, u dennoch sind diese Spiele nicht der letzte Müll!


----------



## kazzig (3. Juli 2012)

Sieht extrem langweilig aus und dazu noch Abogebühren UND Itemshop - wird 100% nicht gekauft!


----------



## kaepernickus (3. Juli 2012)

Der neue Nvidia Beta-Treiber unterstützt jetzt grundsätzlich TXAA auf GTX 600-Karten, Support für TSW (als erstes Spiel) folgt in Kürze. 




kazzig schrieb:


> Sieht extrem langweilig aus und dazu noch Abogebühren UND Itemshop - wird 100% nicht gekauft!



Schön/schade für dich und jedem seine Meinung.
Allerdings dient ein ST dazu ein Spiel zu diskutieren (auch begründete negative Aspekte) und Fragen zu stellen/klären. 
Grundloses Bashing ohne ein einziges Argument ist unnötig...  auf Wiedersehen.


----------



## Robonator (3. Juli 2012)

> Grundloses Bashing ohne ein einziges Argument ist unnötig





> Sieht extrem langweilig aus und dazu noch Abogebühren UND Itemshop



Also ich sehe 3 Argumente.


----------



## kaepernickus (3. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Also ich sehe 3 Argumente.



Sorry, aber ein Argument besteht aus einer Aussage UND einer Beweisführung/Begründung. Das lernt jeder im Deutschunterricht.

- Sieht langweilig aus... ist eine völlig unbegründete Aussage => kein Argument (was stört mich?, warum sieht es langweilig aus, konkrete Beispiele...)

- Abo-Gebühren und Item-Shop sind heute gängig im MMORPG-Genre
Außerdem bietet der Shop in TSW nur kosmetische Dinge (Kleidung (bringt bei TSW keine Rüstungswerte und kann man auch mit Ingame-Währung erwerben), Social Pets) und keine XP-Boosts oder bessere Waffen. Somit ist der Shop völlig irrelvant für das Spiel und wer nicht zusätzlich Geld ausgeben WILL hat KEINE Nachteile.

Sprich eine unbegründete 08/15-Aussage und ein billiges Vorurteil (andere Games haben auch Item Shops und Abo-Gebühren, der Shop ist nicht relevant für den Fortschritt im Spiel), aber keine Argumente die man diskutieren könnte.

Für ein plumpes "Das Spiel ist sche**e und ich kaufe es sowieso nicht" braucht man nicht den ST zu bemühen.
Wenn man etwas konkretes (Kel's Meinung zum Kampfsystem) beanstanden möchte oder Aspekte hinterfragen, dann kann man das hier gerne tun.


----------



## kazzig (4. Juli 2012)

Ich wollte eigentlich niemandem was Böses oder ähnliches. Bedenke eins: Du kannst nicht davon ausgehen, dass 100% der potenziellen Spieler Zugang zur Beta hatten. Ich hatte keinen Beta-Zugang und wollte nicht blind zuschlagen. Ich habe mir diverse Videos auf Youtube angeschaut und empfand das Gameplay als, wie bereits geschrieben, langweilig und öde. Somit wäre Punkt 1 abgedeckt.
In diesem Zusammenhang stoßen mir eben die Abo-Gebühren übel auf und ich sehe nicht ein, warum ich für ein (für mich) langweiliges Gameplay zusätzlich Geld zahlen soll. Ich bin nicht grundsätzlich gegen Abo-Gebühren, das kam vielleicht in meinem Text zu kurz / gar nicht vor. Ich habe immerhin fast 5 1/2 Jahre Gebühren für WoW bezahlt, also weiß ich, wovon ich rede.
Zum Beispiel bin ich großer Optimist, was Guild Wars 2 angeht und das habe ich mir sogar vorGEKAUFT. Dieses Spiel hat ebenso einen Itemshop und anscheinend stört es mich nicht. Worum geht es mir also?
Es geht mir in dieser Hinsicht nur um das Prinzip, dass ein Publisher es für nötig ansieht, zum Abo-Modell zusätzlich noch einen Shop anzuhängen. Das deckt sich einfach nicht mit meiner Philosophie und deswegen bin ich gegen das Spiel.

Habe ich jetzt genug argumentiert oder fehlt noch was? Sonst kläre ich das sehr gerne!


----------



## Predi (4. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mir Secret World vor einigen Tagen nochmal genauer angeschaut und muss sagen das es trotz aller Innovationen, nichts für mich ist.
Der Grund dafür ist vorallem das Gameplay, denn ich spiele nunmal Mmo's wie Tera, C9, Vindictus oder später auch Blade & Soul lieber, da sie mir eben durch das Gameplay mehr Action und Vielfalt bieten.
Denn das Mausgeklicke und 0815 durch hämmern der Skills, bin ich seit WoW leid.
Ein anderer für mich wichtiger Grund ist, dass die Spielatmosphäre auf mich zu steril wirkt, aber das ist nunmal Geschmackssache.
Gut gefallen hat mir aufjedenfall die Grafik und das was ich von der Story mitbekommen habe.
Auch wenn ich das Gefühl hatte als würde ich ins kalte Wasser geworfen werden.
Ebenfalls toll fand ich das Quest System da die Quests wirklich gut in Szene gesetzt wurden.
Das es keine Klassen und Level gibt, finde ich persönlich schade und ungewohnt.
Vielleicht ist es im nachhinein garnicht mal so schlecht, aber grade das Leveln hat doch in Mmo's immer einen gewissen Reiz ausgemacht.
Zumindest war es bspw. bei Ragnarok Online so.
Aber wie Anfangs schon erwähnt werde ich mir The Secret World trotzdem nicht zulegen, zumal der Spaß wieder nicht billig sein wird und ich mir von zukünftigen Mmo's mehr erhoffe.



> Zum Gameplay, ist halt Geschmackssache ob man MMOs mag.


Willst du das Gameplay von The Secret World jetzt als das Mmo Gameplay festlegen ?
Wie schon gesagt, von den zukünftigen Mmo's erwarte ich mir Gameplays ala Tera und Blade & Soul.
Da steh ich einfach mehr drauf, da es mir mehr Spaß macht und meiner Meinung nach anspruchsvoller ist 
Auch denke ich das die "Point and Click Mechanik" in Mmo's langsam ausgesorgt hat und veraltet ist.
Aber das ist nunmal meine Meinung, denn bei der Vorstellung das irgendwann Mmo's erscheinen mit einem Gameplay wie bspw. in Devil may cry, krieg ich nur Gänsehaut und hab ein dickes "Awesome" im Gesicht stehen 

lg Predi


----------



## kaepernickus (4. Juli 2012)

kazzig schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich niemandem was Böses oder ähnliches. ....
> 
> Habe ich jetzt genug argumentiert oder fehlt noch was? Sonst kläre ich das sehr gerne!


 
Ich wollte und will hier natürlich keinem das Recht auf seine Meinung nehmen. Nur dafür sorgen, dass es im ST nicht mit einzeiligem, unbegründeten Schlechtreden/Bashing losgeht.
Deshalb danke für die ausführlichere Antwort und hoffentlich (werds mir etwas später wohl auch mal holen) viel Spaß mit GW2. 




Predi schrieb:


> Willst du das Gameplay von The Secret World jetzt als das Mmo Gameplay festlegen ?
> Wie schon gesagt, von den zukünftigen Mmo's erwarte ich mir Gameplays ala Tera und Blade & Soul.
> Da steh ich einfach mehr drauf, da es mir mehr Spaß macht und meiner Meinung nach anspruchsvoller ist



Nein, wollte ich nicht. Wäre aus den weiteren Posts auch hervorgegangen.

Ich hoffe eher darauf, dass die unterschiedlichen Kampfsysteme erhalten bleiben, denn es gibt mMn keinen Grund dafür dem Genre der MMORPGs eine einheitliche Steuerung (wie es bei Shootern der Fall ist) aufzuzwingen. So kann jeder das spielen was er bevorzugt und Leute die mehrere MMORPGs spielen bekommen Abwechslung geboten.
Das eines der Kampfsysteme "anspruchsvoller" ist glaube ich nicht, sie setzen vielmehr auf unterschiedliche Fähigkeiten.

Letztendlich ist wie gesagt der bunte Blumenstrauß wohl die wünschenswerteste Option.


----------



## Predi (4. Juli 2012)

> Das eines der Kampfsysteme "anspruchsvoller" ist glaube ich nicht, sie setzen vielmehr auf unterschiedliche Fähigkeiten.


Also bei vielen Point and Click Mmo's (Und auch allen die mir bekannt sind) kann man, wenn man bspw. Inis macht als Healer, Tank oder DD nebenbei afk gehen.
Das kann man bei Mmo's die auf den True Action Combat setzen komplett vergessen.
Deswegen ist dieses Gameplay auch so anspruchsvoll, weil man als Spieler auf viel mehr Dinge achten muss, was nunmal an dem flüssigen Gameplay liegt.
Aber wir werden ja sehen was die Zukunft bringt, ich bin sehr gespannt darauf und solange man sich aussuchen kann was man spielen möchte, ist auch alles gut 

lg Predi


----------



## Kel (4. Juli 2012)

Predi schrieb:


> und solange man sich aussuchen kann was man spielen möchte, ist auch alles gut


 Das einzig qualitativ vernünftige MMO mit "True Action Combat" ist Tera, da ist aktuell nichs mit groß aussuchen .


----------



## Naix (4. Juli 2012)

Ich hab am anfang auch nix von dem Spiel gehalten und mich auch nicht weiter informiert nun war mir aber langweilig und ich habs mir einfach gekauft und muss sagen endlich mal wieder ein mmo was mir spass macht sicher gib es auch die 0815 standart quests´s aber die meisten sind echt sehr einfallsreich und brauchen köpfchen es macht echt spass zu questen bei Secret World im gegensatz zu meinem letzten mmo Tera das ist nach den ersten leveln nur noch ein grinder und langweilt mich sehr ich glaub ich hab nicht mal die 30 tage kostenlos ausgenutzt


----------



## Benne74 (7. Juli 2012)

Ich habe es mir auch zugelegt, weil ich einfach neugierig auf das neues Setting war. Das einzige Game welches ich bis jetzt über einen längeren Zeitraum im Abo hatte war Everquest 2.

Bei Star Trek Online fehlte einfach die Langzeitmotivation und nach 2 Monaten war Schluss.

Aber zurück zu TSW:
Das Setting und auch die Audio-Untermalung finde ich einfach stimmig. Das Skillsystem bietet mir abseits der üblichen Krieger/Dieb/Zauberer Klassen alles was mein Herz begehrt und die Quests sind sehr gut gemacht. Natürlich hat man hier auch "hole und bringe" Quests oder "töte x Monster" Quests. Aber sie sind abwechslungsreich gestaltet und man sollte sich die dazu passenden Storyelemente nicht entgehen lassen. Ausserdem liegen nicht alle Gegenstände, die man braucht offen auf der Straße herum. Man muss schon ein wenig suchen. Sehr gut gelungen finde ich auch die "Recherche-Quests" bei welchen man zum Teil sogar im Internet suchen muss, um ein gewünschtes Passwort oder andere Hinweise zu finden. 

Alles in allem viele neue erfrischende Ansätze. Wie es mit der Langzeitmotivation bestellt ist, kann ich natürlich noch nicht sagen aber bis jetzt bin ich guter Dinge.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich beleb den Thread jetzt mal wieder. *Defibrillator raushol*
Ich hab mir das Game bestellt, da man jetzt kein Abo mehr braucht! Hat hier irgendwer (besondere) Tipps für Anfänger?


----------



## Robonator (4. Januar 2013)

Hier is ja nix los  
Hans ich glaub der Patient ist schon wieder tot, da musste nochmal ran 

Btw habs mir heute gekauft. Hatte vor kurzem 24h Zugang und wow, das ist mit Abstand das beste MMORPG das ich in letzter Zeit gespielt habe. 
Bin nun im zweiten Gebiet (Savage Island oder so? Das Gebiet nach Kingsmouth, wo man durch den Tunnel geht ^^ )
Wenn jemand mal Lust hat auf gemeinsame Runden, ich wäre dabei


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (17. Januar 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich beleb den Thread jetzt mal wieder. *Defibrillator raushol*
> Ich hab mir das Game bestellt, da man jetzt kein Abo mehr braucht! Hat hier irgendwer (besondere) Tipps für Anfänger?


Ich hab das Spiel etwa zur gleichen Zeit bestellt, also nun gut 4 Wochen gespielt und ich glaube, es ist das meist unterschätze Spiel. Es ist sowas von genial und macht so viel Spaß. 

Allein die ganzen Sabotage/Stealth- und Recherche-Quests. Wenig "töte x hier von" oder "sammel y da von". Dann die ganzen Eastereggs und Anspielungen (Lovecrafts Cthullu-Mythos zB), extrem cool ge- und überzeichnete NPCs, bei wichtigen Quests gibt es nicht nur sogar ne Audioausgabe (SWTOR war seinerzeit ja das erste mit vertonten Questtexten), sondern sogar noch Cutscenes.
Das Fertigungssystem ist ebenfalls genial und erfrischend anders, gleiches gilt natürlich auch für die Skills, das Kraftrad und die Decks. 
Natürlich hat es auch noch einige Macken, aber welches Spiel (MMo) hat das nicht? WoW ist für mich inzwischen jedenfalls ziemlich ausgelatscht und einheitsbreimäßig.

Und 





Kel schrieb:


> Ich finde nichts konkretes über das Kampfsystem, auf  Gameplayvideos sieht es nach dem üblichen langweiligen miesen  0815-Autoanvisiermüll á la WoW aus ..... oder lieg ich da falsch?
> 
> /e  Ja, scheint der gleiche Dreck zu sein, mit der Maus Gegner anvisieren  und Tasten drücken, hurra ... damit ist das Spiel für mich gestorben,  mit Hellgate:London-System würd ichs direkt holen.


Es gibt nen "Shooter"-Modus, man kann per Hotkey zwischen MMO-Mausanwahl und Fadenkreuz wechseln.

Und auch wenn es dann immer noch nicht "True Action Combat"-genug sein sollte, so ist es deswegen doch noch nicht weniger anspruchsvoll. Das Heilen zB funktioniert komplett anders als in anderen Spielen, man (oder zumindest ich) muß bei jedem Bosskampf bangen, ob ich mit der Heilung hinkomme - und damit mein ich jetzt nicht den Manavorrat, den gibt es nämlich nicht. Sondern ob meine Heilungen stark genug sind, sprich, ob ich die richtigen Skills ausgewählt habe und wen ich wie wann heile oder ne Barriere verpasse oder ob ich der Gruppe en Absaugeffekt gebe, damit sich jeder selbst ein wenig heilen kann...da muß man mit den paar Resourcen, die man hat echt gut überlegen und haushalten. Über DDs oder Tanks kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, mach ich wenig bis garnicht. Nur soviel: Super Ausrüstung aber falsche Skillauswahl und man liegt schnell im Dreck. Das anspruchsvolle an diesem Spiel ist wirklich, aus den über 500 Fähigkeiten die 7 (+7 passive) heraus zu suchen, die der aktuellen Situation angemessen sind. 

Und eben nicht zu vergessen, das es ne Menge Quests gibt, die anspruchsvoll sind und Gehirnschmalz und ne gute Allgemeinbildung vom Spieler verlangen/erwarten, man sollte zB Vivaldi kennen "True Action" und Nachdenken paßt halt nicht immer zusammen. Gegner zu bekämpfen ist nicht der Hauptaspekt dieses Spiels, oft begenet man nur wenigen Gegnern auf dem Weg zum Questziel. Ich kann mir daher gut vorstellen, das das Spiel für Actionfans nur wenig bietet.


----------



## Robonator (22. Januar 2013)

> Es ist sowas von genial und macht so viel Spaß.


Naja auch wenn es noch verdammt buggy ist  So viele viele Bugs :/



> Und eben nicht zu vergessen, das es ne Menge Quests gibt, die anspruchsvoll sind und Gehirnschmalz und ne gute Allgemeinbildung vom Spieler verlangen/erwarten, man sollte zB Vivaldi kennen "True Action" und Nachdenken paßt halt nicht immer zusammen. Gegner zu bekämpfen ist nicht der Hauptaspekt dieses Spiels, oft begenet man nur wenigen Gegnern auf dem Weg zum Questziel. Ich kann mir daher gut vorstellen, das das Spiel für Actionfans nur wenig bietet.


Schade nur das diese Quests die wirklich ansprechend sind und nette Rätsel haben, echt selten sind. Hatte davon bis jetzt ne Handvoll und in der letzten Zeit auch gar keine mehr :/


Aber du hast Recht das Game ist sehr unterschätzt. Und es ist teilweise auch ganz schön schwer


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

Weiss einer wie dsa Gesicht der Orcdame im zweiten Teil aussieht?


----------

